# [email protected]@K what i stole!



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys, stole these from an auction paid $7.50 for all 3 in a group. The brace is marked william friedriches any info would be great! The metal plane is a Goodall. From research it might be worth some money?!?!? And last is a Scotio works #3


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

From what I can find, it is called a "Vintage William Friedrichs gentleman's brace". I looked on ebay and the one looked I saw looked to be around 26 dollars. I could find no history on them though.


----------

